# KA24E motor



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone happen to have a pic of the belt side of the KA24E motor? With the power steering, water pump, idler pulley, condensor, and crankshaft pulley? I'm in the muiddle of putting my motor back togerther and can't remember which way the power steering mounting bracket is bolted back on. If someone could please post a pic, or explain how it bolts back onto the timing cover that would be awesome. I'm sure there's a few DIY'ers who have gone this routine with the timing chain. Thanks


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

I can take a pic tomorrow for you. You need a pic of the PS pump mount, correct?

EDIT: lol. I forget this place moves slow. I assume you have it back together. Anyways, you can always go to Nissan and have them show you a pic of that part; which will include where and how it connects to the engine.


----------

